# Rouge Valley Bioblitz!



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 
I'm participating in a crazy 24 hour bioblitz of Rouge Valley Park on the 15th and 16th, with the aim to create a comprehensive list of all of the tree, plant, animal and invertebrate species present in the park. The consensus seems to be that that last 3 or 4 hours on the bioblitz will be open to the public, so come out, bring the family, and help us identify anything and everything! It should be lots of fun, and with lots of scientists around to assist (hopefully still in good spirits  ).
A bit of info is below. If you're interested and need to know more, let me know and I'll try to help!
Thanks!!!!

Rouge BioBlitz 2012
3:00pm Friday June 15th to 3:00pm Saturday June 16th 2012
Something exciting is coming to Rouge Park this spring and we hope you’ll join us. The Rouge BioBlitz will bring together expert biologists, ecologists and naturalists with the public to list and identify all the plants and animals they can spot within a 24-hr period in Rouge Park. There will be a variety of experts working to identify all types of life in the park.
We’re hoping to raise awareness about the diversity of wildlife, and how Rouge Park is an important nature reserve for a wide range of flora and fauna in the GTA by gathering a snapshot of which plants and animals call Rouge Park home. This will help Rouge Park gain a better understanding of all the forms of life in the park.
At the conclusion of the BioBlitz all the experts, volunteers and participants are invited to come together at the Toronto Zoo to celebrate, share experiences and create a final tally of results.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh this sounds really fun. I would love to come and find all the different species of ant in the park lol. Perhaps I will be off that day. .


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

+1 . That would be very interesting to see and enjoy all the flora and fauna, that I used to explore as a kid. I used to love finding the little newts, snakes and bugs. If I could only convince my teenager to join me, I would go. ( as if I could convince.....lol)


----------

